# blades



## sighthound (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me the difference between a skip tooth blade and a full tooth blade? When ordering for example you can either purchase a 5 or a 5f. I know what the full tooth blades are used for but whats the point of the skip tooth, thanks!!
Also whats the difference between single sided and double sided thinning scissors. I know the obvious differences but what are the double sided thinners used for??
Thanks, you can tell im a total novice!!!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am interested in hearing the answer to this too. I have heard something about it being used on very matted or dirty coats first then going over it with the the regular full blade. If you brush them out bath and blow dry before this I was wondering what they are for too??

I hope some one answers


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

the only f blade i use is the 7f which i use on matted coats b4 i bath 

the f just stands for finishing so sometime it just takes the long wispy bits off that the other blade misses and it just maskes it look neater really i always think the 7f looks smarter than the 7 thats my persanl view 

i like the single sided thinners as i think they look more natral which is the idea as i think the double can leave it rather notchy 

if i have a matted dog i use the same blade as what iv taken it off with b4 the bah if not it will be uneven as when u take the matt out some go so close to the skin so u have to try to blend them in and if u have a longer blade it osnt look right 

dose that help


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Merrow! Sorry but I am a bit confused. What is the Skip Tooth blade sopposed to be for?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

it skips so it leaves it slightly longer 

but it all depends on what clippers and what brand blades u use im not sure if they r diffrent in the us or not 

i think i only use boring old 5 7 7f and 10 and 15 as i do lots of scissor trimming and hand stripping


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

A skip tooth blade is designed to give a more natural look. Skip tooth blades are best used on dogs with really fine hair so not to get that 'straight' shave look. For example; on a cocker spaniel you would want to use a 7f or 10 blade on their back to give them that nice short cut, however on their legs and skirt you want more of a natural flowing cut so you would use scissors or a 3 blade or 4 blade. 

Another example is when using on Shih tzu's, lhasa's, multi-poo's, etc. coat, some of us don't want the short looking cut, but would still like the hair rather short. By using a skip tooth blade (maybe a 3) you can get the desired length with a very natural looking cut. Almost looks like the hair is always growing out.

I hope that helped.



sighthound said:


> Also whats the difference between single sided and double sided thinning scissors. I know the obvious differences but what are the double sided thinners used for??
> Thanks, you can tell im a total novice!!!


Double sided would be used for dogs with a very thin fur or hair and thick coats. If you were to use a single side on these types of dogs you run the risk of 'straight' lines, where in a thick fur or hair, and thick coated dog you may not see.


----------



## allick06 (Mar 13, 2007)

As a pet grooming salon manager blades are one of the things I'm very familiar with. A skip tooth blade is a blade that looks like the teeth come in a skipping fashion, like it has a tooth on the end, then a small space, then another tooth and so on. They are used for big, complete strip down jobs on a matted or difficult coat. A finishing blade or full tooth blade has a complete set of teeth, like a comb, for a smooth, finished cut. I don't like a skip tooth blade due to the fact that a skip tooth blade is much easier to cut a pets skin with and if you're not as skilled as you should be, you will nick the dog. With a finishing blade you still need to be cautious and pay close attention, but they are less likely to nick the dog than the skip. If you do home grooming on your pet and don't have experience in pet grooming, please always use a finishing blade, they are stamped with an F on the blade face (i.e=5F) so it's easy to spot. The safest of the blades is a 10 blade. It's used in all the danger zones and delicate areas and some use it all over for the summer.


----------

